# Kasheem Peterson arrested again?



## mcginley_jm (Sep 11, 2012)

Found this today... 

http://www.whosarrested.com/nevada/clark-county/las-vegas/ccdc/1619822-kasheem-peterson

Att. Burglary Counts: 1 Bond: $10,000.00

Att. Kidnap 1st Degree Counts: 1 Bond: $20,000.00

Anyone know anything?


----------

